# Alert: Montepio Bank under investigaton!



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

Following the the BES Bank (Banco Espirito Santo), it looks like Montepio is now under investigation, too!

So be careful!

I am Portuguese, and I am sorry to say that I am horrified with so much corruption generally speaking, but in particular in the Banking system and amongst politicians!

It exists all over the world, I know, but in the UK, when it is found out, who ever is envolved gets what's coming to them, legally speaking, or at least they won't be able to carry on in their carreers as if nothing had happened, like they do in Portugal and for me that's the worst!


----------

